# BIG BAD SIG CONTEST - GFX Comp



## Killz

*New Year, New GFX competition!*

In an attempt to try and breath a bit of life back into this once 'thriving' section of the forum I'm gonna run a new competition on a reasonably frequent basis.

The artwork type will always be 'Sigs' but the topic will change for each competition. So, dust off photoshop, get your creative juices flowing, and sign up below. 

Signups will be for 1 week, and then an additional week for creations. I would like at least 6 entries and i may leave signups open for a little longer, if we are short.


*RULES* - (OH NOES!!)

*Theme:* Heavyweight MMA Fighters (individual or selection) 
*Sig Size:* (MAX 450X250 - 250X450 (vertical sigs allowed)

Due Date: TBC

Please PM the entries to me, rather than posting them in this thread. Thanks.


*Prizes*

First place: 5,000,000 
2nd Place: 2,500,000
3rd Place: 1,000,000

(KRY felt generous and boosted the cred prizes  )


*SIGN UPS**
KRY
Leakler
BkNmax
Intermission
steph05050
Toxic
Composure*


----------



## K R Y

I'm in.

Add 5 Million to the 1st place prize, 2.5mil for 2nd and 1 mil for 3rd  If six sign up, of course


----------



## Killz

K R Y said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Add 5 Million to the 1st place prize, 2.5mil for 2nd and 1 mil for 3rd  If six sign up, of course


BOSH!


The stakes have now been rasied people. Get signed up for your chance to haul in those creds!!


Thanks KRY :thumb02:


----------



## Leakler

This is awesome, I'm in .


----------



## Killz

Added you!


----------



## Bknmax

Ill give it a shot


----------



## Killz

Halfway there!!!

I'll enter as well if we get stuck on 5


----------



## Intermission

In for the win


----------



## Killz

Intermission said:


> In for the win


Good man


----------



## limba

I really miss doing sigs...and PS for that matter, but have no PC or laptop right now...so no sigs.

I'm hoping for a laptop next month, when I'll get my paycheck.

Then...I'm coming back. :thumb02:


----------



## M.C

This place is going to get going this year.

I plan to start a tournament and sig comps monthly until we get more interest then weekly.

We all need to make more effort in this, get this section back to how it was.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/99125-gfx-members-round-up.html#post1537932


----------



## Steph05050

what the hell ill join


----------



## Killz

Awesome!


----------



## Toxic

Im in


----------



## Composure

Count me in.


----------



## Killz

Awesome!

We have 7 entrants.

You all have until 9.00am GMT monday morning to get your sigs to me. (Via PM)

I'll set up a voting thread once I have all entries.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## NikosCC

Woooo I'm glad to see everyone signing up I can't wait to see all the
work, good luck everyone!


----------



## Killz

As I've only had 1 sig entry submitted so far I'm gonna extend the deadline until Wednesday (1st of feb). 9am gmt


----------



## K R Y

Awesome, send you mine later man


----------



## Killz

thanks buddy.

just waiting on BkNmax and Inter now.


----------



## BrianRClover

I see I'm too late to sign up for this round, but I'm wondering how the voting is going to go down? Poll?


----------



## Killz

BrianRClover said:


> I see I'm too late to sign up for this round, but I'm wondering how the voting is going to go down? Poll?


Yeah, I'll stick up an anonymous voting thread once ive got all the entries in.


----------



## K R Y

Why anonymous?? That allows self votes then?


----------



## Killz

K R Y said:


> Why anonymous?? That allows self votes then?


I meant anonymous as in no entrants names on the sigs, just sig 1, sig 2 sig 3 etc.


----------



## K R Y

That makes more sense...logical even.

I feel silly.


----------



## Bknmax

Killstarz said:


> thanks buddy.
> 
> just waiting on BkNmax and Inter now.


I'll get mine in on wed or before jus found out about the deadline


----------



## Composure

K R Y said:


> That makes more sense...logical even.
> 
> I feel silly.


Well I know who will be voting for their own.


----------



## K R Y

Well I'd like at least 1 vote so...


----------



## Killz

Well, still no entry from inter, havent noticed him online over the past couple of days.

So, I'll give him until tomorrow morning and then I'll put the voting thread up, with or without his entry


----------



## Intermission

Sorry guys, I didn't end up fixing my laptop so I'm photoshopless for now, don't wait on me.

I'll donate 100k to the winner though.


----------



## Killz

VOTING THREAD NOW UP HERE:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/99497-big-bad-sig-contest-voting.html


----------

